# All Aboard Ohio Proposals for Expanding LD Service



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Oct 3, 2015)

http://allaboardohio.org/2015/09/22/new-report-restore-passenger-rail/

These seem ambitious considering it is Ohio. Each of the proposals is either an extension or new LD service to get around the 750 mile rule.

They propose three new routes from CHI to PGH, two through Dearborn, MI (extending the Pennsylvanian and running a new Three Rivers route at times that allow better times in TOL and CLE) and the other through Columbus (connecting with the CL at PGH although they did say NYP, assumedly with the extended Pennsylvanian, is an option). The Dearborn route is obviously cheaper since Amtrak owns most of the track along the Wolverine route.

They also propose a leg from CIN to CLE connecting with the LSL in CLE east to New York as well as a really big one from Detroit to Florida. They attach costs and potential economic impacts.

Thoughts?


----------

